# Copper Canyon Qs



## Ricky J (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello to All,
I am planning to do a guided mountainbike tour of Copper Canyon in Feb/Mar 2007 and have some questions about "typical" trail conditions: is thick mud a frequent problem? How about puncture hazards like sharp rocks and thorns? A faster rolling tire or one with bigger knobs? I'll be riding a full suspension 29er, Ventana El Capitan.

Anything and everything is of interest, and greatly appreciated!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Ricky J said:


> Hello to All,
> I am planning to do a guided mountainbike tour of Copper Canyon in Feb/Mar 2007 and have some questions about "typical" trail conditions: is thick mud a frequent problem? How about puncture hazards like sharp rocks and thorns? A faster rolling tire or one with bigger knobs? I'll be riding a full suspension 29er, Ventana El Capitan.
> 
> Anything and everything is of interest, and greatly appreciated!


Not sure if any of the regulars in this forum has gone to CC yet.There is a thread in this forum, though, linked to another thread in another forum which might be of help to your purposes. Make a quick search on it.

And come back regularly, maybe some of the non-regulars can give you a hand.

BTW, I envy you. With whom are you doing the tour? I might be interested as well on doing it.


----------



## Ricky J (Jul 17, 2005)

*Tour*

Thank you- I plan to go with the good people of www.westernspirit.com, even now the thought of it is awe inspiring!


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

Ricky J said:


> Hello to All,
> I am planning to do a guided mountainbike tour of Copper Canyon in Feb/Mar 2007 and have some questions about "typical" trail conditions: is thick mud a frequent problem? How about puncture hazards like sharp rocks and thorns? A faster rolling tire or one with bigger knobs?


Well, the answer for most all questions is, it depends. What type of tour are you doing? (# days, area/towns, etc.)

Mud is rarely a problem as it does not rains much. I think it is usually dry in those months (let me check that), but dust is really sticky and I guess that a little water can make it even worse.

Puncture hazards can be a problem in some areas, but I am not sure that is worse than other places. There are some lechuguillas, cactus, and small thorns plants (rosetillas and toritos). The top of the mountains is mostly different pines and evergreens but the bottom of the canyons have semi tropical vegetation.

Faster or bigger knobs. I am a man of one all conditions tire, but depends of the type of riding. The tour can be just unpaved roads which requires no technical ability or can go thru some of the most technically demanding places.

We are glad to help, but if you have not ask this to the organizer it would be a good idea to do it as they must know from experience what works best for the exact type of tour/terrain/area you are going to be riding.


----------



## mojo25 (Mar 8, 2004)

Ricky - Most "all-conditions" tires are fine in CC. Panaracer Fire is my favorite. CC has some pretty sick riding - I have done several trips on my own down there and I always run into a group from either Western Spirt or REI. I know the trails they ususlly ride and they are all pretty fun - even the decent into the canyon, even though it's just a dirt road. Check out this link (http://www.mountainbikebill.com/CopperCanyonTrip.htm) and click on the CC video that the guy shot - very well done and it will give you an idea of wht to expect. Have fun


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

mojo25 said:


> Ricky - Most "all-conditions" tires are fine in CC. Panaracer Fire is my favorite. CC has some pretty sick riding - I have done several trips on my own down there and I always run into a group from either Western Spirt or REI. I know the trails they ususlly ride and they are all pretty fun - even the decent into the canyon, even though it's just a dirt road. Check out this link (http://www.mountainbikebill.com/CopperCanyonTrip.htm) and click on the CC video that the guy shot - very well done and it will give you an idea of wht to expect. Have fun


I was on that trip, it was my 3rd trip to the GRAND Sierra Madre. I would go with this company again:

http://www.mountain-bike-adventure-travel.com/

This is the group that lead me, Bill and my group of 9 others. FANTASTIC


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

I really want to "rock & roll" in the cannon... :rockon: 

The problem is ... I do not have time:madman: but we will be grateful in the forum 
if you can share your photos with us:thumbsup: ... In the close trip.:ihih: :arf: 

Good luck ! :smilewinkgrin: 

You are welcome in this forum

Best Regards! :rockon: 

Rocky


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Like someone said, depends on what terrain you will ride through. I did a trip there back in 1994 with a rigid bike and with no car support. It was brutal but awesome!!!! 

We went from Creel to Urique and traversed from evergreens to tropical vegetation in one day (The downhill to Urique). We went mostly on fire roads but I suppose you will be doing other trails.

Have fun and post some pictures here.


----------



## merlinxlmman (Dec 9, 2006)

*Any UST tire you enjoy*



Ricky J said:


> Hello to All,
> I am planning to do a guided mountainbike tour of Copper Canyon in Feb/Mar 2007 and have some questions about "typical" trail conditions: is thick mud a frequent problem? How about puncture hazards like sharp rocks and thorns? A faster rolling tire or one with bigger knobs? I'll be riding a full suspension 29er, Ventana El Capitan.
> 
> Anything and everything is of interest, and greatly appreciated!


I went down to Copper 10 years ago with a guide named Ray Molina. He really knows the canyon well. I was riding on a WTB Raptor on the rear and a Ritchy Z-Max 2.35 on the front. These were my favorites back then. I suggest you ride what you like to ride desert style terrain on . I encountered no muddy conditions, just rocks, loose dirt, dusty roads, and Moab style slick-rock in certain areas.
There is a MTB shop in Creel owned by a guy named Arturo. I'm sure they have a choice of tires...except I forgot you have a 29er. I forgot the name of the shop in Creel, but I'm sure you can Google it. Call Arturo (he speaks English) and ask if he carries any 29 inch tires. Anyway, I would recommend any UST tire you like. If you are planning on downhilling the dirt road from the top of the canyon to Batopilas at the bottom, you wouldn't want to pinch-flat. YOU REALLY WOULDN'T WANT TO PINCH-FLAT on that road. No guard-rails and huge drop-offs in many spots.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

merlinxlmman said:


> I went down to Copper 10 years ago with a guide named Ray Molina.


Cool, Ray Molina was our guide too, he was just starting an we were his 2nd or 3rd tour ever :thumbsup: I wonder if he's still around


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Both downhiils to Batopilas Canyon and Urique Canyon are awesome views and downhill experiences. Don't forget to stop and readjust the pressure in your ears, no kidding!! You drop over 5,000 in less than 45 minutes. Any quality XC tires will do. I ride IRC Mythos 2.1. They worked terrific in all situations. The most gnarly ride there was the XC route from Creel to Cusarare. Insane riding following a narrow Ramarani (Tarahumara) footpath through forest, over griprock. It took 6 hours to cover 25 miles. The riding in the dirt roads is easy and smooth, but like the previuos post said, don't pinch going down into the canyon. Be sure to visit the cemetary just outside of Batopilas....... a real historical relic!


----------



## merlinxlmman (Dec 9, 2006)

*Ray's still doing tours*



elmadaleno said:


> Cool, Ray Molina was our guide too, he was just starting an we were his 2nd or 3rd tour ever :thumbsup: I wonder if he's still around


Ray still does tours when he is not doing the Iditabike in AK. or sandbiking just south of Juarez at Samalayuca (don't know how to spell it). I think he has a website, but I don't know the url. Got his home phone # if your serious.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

merlinxlmman said:


> Ray still does tours when he is not doing the Iditabike in AK. or sandbiking just south of Juarez at Samalayuca (don't know how to spell it). I think he has a website, but I don't know the url. Got his home phone # if your serious.


I will PM you for it if I ever plan on going to the Sierra Tarahumara again. If you speak to him ask him about the group he took to Urique as "stowaways" in a train leaving Creel, and then had one guy distroy his knee on the downhill to Urique  (fortunately not me!).

Cool times! Actually I think it was Ray's first tour ever, he had just moved up from Chihuahua was just thinking of starting that business (He called it Remolino Tours or something like that). Seems like forever...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks nice! I second Rocky`s request for more pics- do you have any of the trails?


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Take a look at Bill's website.....

www.mountainbikebill.com

He has a good selection of pics! Here is a picture of Bill, and a picture of the Land of the Monks, just outside Creel.


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

nice pic, that looks like a lot of fun. sexy jersey.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

That camera looks slightly heavy
Amazing place


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Recent Copper Canyon pics & thread at http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=250982
I posted in Passion rather than here so some may not have seen it. Indeed, Ray is still in business. See www.remolino.com.
- Joe



merlinxlmman said:


> Ray still does tours when he is not doing the Iditabike in AK. or sandbiking just south of Juarez at Samalayuca (don't know how to spell it). I think he has a website, but I don't know the url. Got his home phone # if your serious.


----------



## mojo25 (Mar 8, 2004)

*....for a few more pics of the canyon...*

....check out my blog at:

http://panchowonton.blogspot.com/2006/04/biking-copper-canyon-do-it-right.html


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

I hear that the descent to Urique is spectacular. A few friends who live in the City of Cuauhtemoc (about 150 km east of Creel), including my cousin's husband who owns Ciclo Norte Bike Shop mentioned that the descent can include some challenging climbs as well.

In a few hours you descend from an arid cool climate at the top to sub-tropical climate at the bottom.


----------

